# No 56 Squadron, RAF, 'The Firebirds', 1918 - 2008.



## Airframes (Jun 27, 2009)

*A Condensed History in Miniature*
I've long wanted to model a 'Squadron History', where every type of aircraft operated by a particular R.A.F. Squadron would be built and displayed. The original idea has been mulling around in my head for decades, with the intention being to do this in 1/72nd scale. The reason for the choice of the smaller scale was fairly simple - there are more kits available, less display space would be required, and the overall cost would be considerably less than larger scales. However, I more or less gravitated to 1/48th scale (and a growing number of 1/32nd scale) quite a few years ago, and now, unless the subject is something like a Lancaster bomber, I would find 1/72nd scale a tad difficult to handle, especially in the detailing department, due to the ongoing effects of this stupid disease that now plagues me.
But, when Jan started talking about doing a sort of 'unofficial' Group Build based on Squadrons, the idea raised its head once more and, after some careful thought, I decided I could produce a reasonable representative selection of aircraft from one Squadron in 1/48th scale, _if _I stuck to fighters!
I had already considered 'doing' 43 Squadron, 'The Fighting Cocks', and already have a couple of models finished in that squadron's markings. However, in order to produce a more diverse cross-section of types, I looked at other long-serving RAF squadrons, and considered both 74 and 111 Squadrons.
But, Jan beat me to those avenues, so I plumped for 56 Squadron, one of the oldest, and most famous, of the RAF's fighter squadrons.
Number 56 Squadron was formed on 8th June, 1916, as a Squadron of the British Army's Royal Flying Corps, when it flew a variety of aircraft, until equipping with the famous SE5 in March 1917. This type was supplemented, and eventually replaced, by the superior SE5A, a very advanced machine for its day, and the Squadron counted among its 'Aces' such famous names as Ball and McCudden, and had an interesting history, which I will endeavour to relate as the 'Build' develops through the stages.
The Royal Flying Corps, a Corps just like any other unit of the British Army at the time, with the obvious difference of being airborne, became an independant Force on 1st April 1918, when the Royal Air Force became the third arm of Britain's Armed Forces. At that time, 56 Squadron, now 56 Squadron Royal Air Force, were equipped with the SE5A and, until their disbandment as a fighter squadron 90 years later, on 22 April 2008, operated 18 different types of aircraft (excluding sub-types or Marks.), culminating with the Panavia Tornado F3.
The Squadron had been a 'true' fighter squadron up until 1992, when they replaced their Phantom FGR2's with the Tornado, and became 56(R) Squadron, 229 OCU - the Operational Conversion Unit for Tornado crews, based at Coningsby, in Lincolnshire. The 'R' in the title means 'Reserve', a term applied to a small number of once front-line squadrons whose role changed to that of a 'Shadow Squadron' in the training role, who would become operational in time of war or other 'emergency' or conflict, the aircraft crewed by (very experienced) instructors.
After ninety years of (almost) continuous service as a Fighter Squadron, No 56 Squadron disbanded on 22 April 2008, and the number was allocated to the AIRC21 SR OEU, operating the AWACS and Sentinel aircraft in the Intelligence and Airborne Command and Control roles.
So, it is now my intention to build a selection of the major aircraft types operated by 56(F) Squadron, in 1/48th scale, from its inception as a RAF squadron in 1918, to disbandment in 2008.
Of course, there are some restrictions that will apply, not least of which is availability and cost of the relevant kits, as well as time, and space in which to display the finished models! (I am considering donating the finished collection to the present Squadron, or a suitable museum, but that has yet to be decided upon!!) 
In order to present a reasonably balanced display, I have selected 10 types which are either readily available, or can be obtained as 'out of production' kits from specialist dealers, or other outlets, at realistic prices - I do not intend to have to pay 'silly money', just for the privilege of obtaining a particular kit!
It is possible, depending on circumstances, availability, opportunity etc, that other types may be added, and, of course, some types may be deleted from the list.
It is my aim to produce these ten models over a period of between 18 months and 2 years, give or take, in between Group Builds and other modelling, writing and painting projects, and I'll be providing a brief history of the period concerned as each model-build is posted here.
The periods represented will be World War One and the 1920's, the 1930's, World War Two, the 1950's to 1960's, 1970's to 1980's, and finally, the 1980's until disbandment in 2008.
The first kit (The E.E. Lightning) has already been obtained, and another type (Phantom) is almost complete, having been built some time ago, although the squadron markings need to be changed from those of 43 Squadron. It is therefore highly probable that the builds will start with the Lightning, finished as an F1A, in the striking bright red over natural metal livery of the 'Firebirds' aerobatic display team of the 1960's.
So, the intended line-up is as follows, availability permitting:-
SE5A
Bristol Bulldog MkIIA
Gloster Gladiator Mk1
Hawker Hurricane Mk1
Hawker Tempest MkV
Gloster Meteor F4
Hawker Hunter F6
E.E. Lightning F1A
McD.D. Phantom FGR2.
Panavia Tornado F3.

At least four of the above kits are out of production, although I have traced sources for those particular ones, and have already obtained one (Lightning). Some of the manufacturers chosen possibly aren't the best kits on the market, but they are good enough and, more importantly, don't cost a King's ransom!
If one or more of those chosen should be unavailable when the time comes to obtain them, then it may well be that another type will be substituted. For example, I am aiming to use the Esci Tempest, and I also know that the Eduard kit, which itself is, I believe, based on the Esci kit, is also available, at much greater cost, but should this situation change, it may be that I will substitute a Typhoon, either the Monogram or Hasegawa kit, or perhaps even a Spitfire MkIX, even though this type was only used by the Squadron for two months.
So, that's the plan - hopefully!
With a bit of luck, and continued enthusiasm, plus a lot of time and patience, I hope to be able to provide a series of informative and entertaining builds over the coming months, fingers crossed!
Thanks for looking, and I hope you'll be able to see the first build in the not too distant future.
Terry.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 28, 2009)

Best of luck with your project Terry!


----------



## lingo (Jun 28, 2009)

As my dear old granny used to say "Some people are gluttons for punishment!" 
Good luck with your ambitious project.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2009)

That's actually a pretty cool idea, good luck!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 28, 2009)

Sounds like you have your work cut out for you. Good luck!


Wheelsup


----------



## Airframes (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the encoureagement and good wiahes guys.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 28, 2009)

A good idea Terry...Good luck !!!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks Wojtek.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Just as an source for isnpiration old boy!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 7, 2009)

I say, thanks awfully old chap! Extremely useful, and has given me a kick up the jacksie to get started!
I'll be starting soon on the Phantom, which is finished except for a few details. It just needs a couple of pieces removing, the 44 Sqn markings painted out, and the 56 Sqn decals adding, plus some small bits specific to the FG1 as opposed to the FGR2. Pics soon.


----------



## muller (Jul 7, 2009)

Looking forward to pics Terry, also looking forward to the Lightning in that scheme! 8)


----------



## Airframes (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks Keith. The Lightning will more than likely be the next one I do - got the kit already!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 8, 2009)

So, time to get the show on the road, or the 'plane on the pan! Are you sitting comfortably? Then we'll begin.
*56 Sqn. History, Part One.*
As it happens to be more or less complete, I'm starting with the penultimate fighter used by 56 Squadron, the McDonnell Douglas F4 Phantom.
From January 1961, the Squadron had been equipped with the English Electric (later BAC) Lightning, culminating with the Lightning F6. On 22nd March 1976, a Phantom element was formed at Coningsby, Lincolnshire, and this replaced the Lightnings of 56 Squadron at Wattisham, Suffolk, on 29th June, 1976.
These Phantoms, built to a British specification requirement at the McDonnell plant at St.Louis, (although later, sections were manufactured and assembled in Britain) in 1967 were in two distinct forms. The first, the F4K, was designed to a Royal Navy requirement, and designated in that service as the FG1, whilst the version destined for the R.A.F. was the F4M, known in British service as the FGR2. There were distinct differences between these 'British' Phantoms, and the previous 'American' models, the most obvious being the fitment of two Rolls Royce Spey engines, which neccessitated a widening of the fuselage and the air intakes, and also resulted in a distinctive 'droop' on the underside at the rear. British avionics and radar, as well as Martin Baker Mk7A ejection seats were also fitted, and, of course, there were many further modifications, which all resulted in a delay in the aircraft entering service, starting in 1968. But that part of the Phantom story is beyond the scope of this article.
Apart from a brief re-location to Coningsby whilst some runway work was carried out, the 56 Sqn Phantoms remained at Wattisham until 1992, and the Squadron was employed as one of the front line units in the ADGB Region (Air Defence of Great Britain), operating on immediate standby, 24 hours per day, every day of the year. During this time, many interceptions of Soviet incursions into UK airspace were carried out, virtually every week, mainly against the massive Tupolev 'Bear', a task that was also undertaken by the Phantom squadrons at Coningsby, and at Leuchars, in Fife, Scotland. I was given an interesting snippet of information by one particular Phantom jockey, who told me that the contra- rotating props on the 'Bear' were so large, that their noise could actually be heard inside the cockpit of the intercepting Phantom! 
Although the Phantom was the penultimate type operated by 56 in the Fighter role, in some ways it was the last type they operated as a true Fighter Squadron. In 1992, the Squadron re-equipped with the Panavia Tornado F3 and, although retaining the 56 number, and the Squadron crest, the famous Phoenix badge which gave rise to the name 'The Firebirds', it became a 'Shadow' squadron, 56(R), or Reserve, and operated as the Operational Conversion Unit (O.C.U.) for Tornado crew advanced training, now based at Coningsby, the details of which will be presented in the build featuring the Tornado. 
*The Model.*
This is the Hasegawa 1/48th scale kit of the FG1, the Royal Navy version, which I obtained when first issued, in 1986. This kit has very recently been re-released, and I can thoroughly recommend it to any Phantom fans wanting to build a 'British' Phantom. I didn't build the model until, I think, 2005, maybe 2006, and never got around to finishing it fully. This was mainly because I originally intended to place the model in a small diorama. As I had built the FG1, but wanted to finish it in a R.A.F. scheme, I was limited to two Squadrons. When the Royal Navy relinquished their 'conventional' fixed-wing aircraft, in favour of the Sea Harrier, mainly due to the decommissioning of the larger carriers, Ark Royal being the last of these, the Phantoms were handed over to the R.A.F., going to 111 and 43 Squadrons, at Leuchars.
Consequently, I chose 43 Squadron, and finished the model in the appropriate markings. Now, mainly as a way of saving on expenditure for this series of builds, I've decided to use the model, and change it to the FGR2 variant used by 56 Squadron.
Outwardly, there is little difference between the two types, and only small variations in the cockpit(s) fittings, and most of these can easily be modified on the model by removing some of the parts fitted, and adding some different pieces, such as antennas, and the 'blanks' for the catapult 'strop' attachment hooks. The main thing, of course, involves a change in the markings, although the overall colour scheme remains the same.
The model is finished in the colours first adopted in the early 1980's, generally referred to as 'Air Defence Grey', and consists of the upper surfaces and outer wing panels in 'Barley Grey', with the main wings in 'Medium Sea Grey', whilst the undersurfaces were 'Light Aircraft Grey', all of which were semi-matt. This paintwork soon became somewhat grubby in some areas, and many panel lines were visible, even from a distance. When doing some work at Coningsby in the early 80's, I was a little puzzled as to the cause of a number of dark, almost black, vertical lines, or 'streaks', visible on the fuselage sides of these grey Phantoms, which I had never seen on the previous green and grey disruptive camouflage scheme. It wasn't until I saw members of the ground crews sliding down off the top of the fuselage that I realised the 'streaks' were caused by the rubber heels of the mens' shoes or boots! Some of these 'streaks' have been included on the model's paintwork.The pics show the model as it is at the moment, somewhat dusty and unfinished, and the areas that require attention. It will be finished as FGR2, XV500, coded 'J', as seen in August 1985.
*PIC 1* is a 56 Sqn aircraft at Wattisham in 1985, clearly displaying the famous red and white checks and the 'Firebird' badge on the nose. This will be added to the model from the decals I already have.
*PICS 2 and 3* are general views of the model as it is at present.
*PIC 4* The nose gear door and antenna need to be changed from the Navy version.
*PIC 5* The extra (rear) torque link for the extending nose gear leg has to be removed.
*PIC 6* The 43 Sqn black white checks need overpainting.
*PIC 7* The 43 Sqn markings, code and serial number (out of shot) will have to be painted out, and the red white checks of 56 Sqn added to the RWR pod on the top of the fin, together with the red 'J' on the rudder, and the white serial number on the rear fuselage.
*PIC 8.* If possible, I want to change a couple of small details in the RSO's cockpit, and both the central canopy pillar and the windscreen have yet to be cleaned up and blended into the fuselage. The canopies and their operating rams are yet to be fitted.
*PICS 9 and 10.* Two more general views. Although the drop tanks and fuselage mounted 'Skyflash' missiles were included in the kit, the AIM9L 'Sidewinders' were not, and the pair currently mounted were retrieved from a wrecked FGR2 I had converted from a Monogram kit many years ago. I have since acquired another two 'Sidewinders', from the Academy Sabre kit, which can be painted to represent the '9 Limas', and mounted on the inboard launch rails, giving a full weapons load to the former FG1, soon to be FGR2 Phantom.
So, a slightly unusual start to a 'Squadron History' build, commencing as it does so late in the story. However, it is a case of building the models as and when they are available, and it's very likely that the next one will be the Lightning F1A, the first of the type used by the Squadron. However, when all the models have been completed, I will present a complete, but brief, potted history and portfolio.
Thnaks for looking, and I hope you like what you see so far.
Terry.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 8, 2009)

Great stuff Terry


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 9, 2009)

Very nice Terry!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 9, 2009)

Good God man, the font wheel alone looks awesome!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks very much indeed guys!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 20, 2009)

A man after my own heart Terry. I stumbled on you article while looking for pictures of 56 Squadron Tornadoes. You are setting out on a path that I have been following for about 5 years now. I chose 56 Squadron as my theme because of my association with then during my RAF career. My first posting was to RAF Wattisham where 56 were just converting to the Lightning F1A. I was also lucky to still be there when they were the "Firebirds" display team. With Lightning's, that was really something.
As for the modelling of the squadron aircraft, I currently have 22 completed in 1:48 scale, these range from the initial SE5A to the impressive Lightning F6. In construction are 2 Phantoms (one for the Alcock and Brown commemorative flight cross the Atlantic in 1996) and 2 Tornados. Most of the kits constructed have been injection mould, but for many of the earlier types as well as the Swift F1 I had to resort to vacform.
In my collection I have also tried where possible to construct the varying Mk's of aircraft, i.e. Hunter F5 and F6 and also have added a know target towing Canberra which the squadron housed during its time at RAF Akrotiri, Cyprus. Another area where I was again associated with 56.
Anyway Terry, good luck with your quest and I hope you get as much fun out of it as I am.
Vic Balshaw


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 20, 2009)

You forgot the pics Vic! Where's the pics of the above models!?  I bet that when Terry get back to you, there'll be a certain poor wee lad that'll get the blame....
I'm doing the No. 74 Squadron myself (working on their F.6 Hunter) and a few of the No. 111 Squadron, which Terry tricked me into doing....

Welcome to the family Vic! Looking forward to see more from you, both stories and pics....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 21, 2009)

That’s got me going, I had to get the models out and dusted down, pics now taken, six in all, but all are over 2Mb, and I've no idea how to reduce the size and don't want to overload the system. Anybody have any suggestions, all files are JPG in Adobe Photoshop. I'm not all that well up on computer literacy, modelling and cooking being my thing. 

111 Sdn was at Wattisham at the same time as 56, both just converting to the Lightning. 111 at the time were still revelling in the glory of having been the "Black Arrows" display team with Hunters. The squadron actually hung onto a couple of the Hunters in the all black livery.


----------



## Maestro (Jul 21, 2009)

That sounds like an interresting project, Airframes... Good luck with it.

I had a project that was about similar... Building an airfield (well, at least a part of it) in 1/48. I'm starting to have an interresting amount of RAF/USAAF planes and ground figures, however I still need to find a room for that large diorama.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 21, 2009)

You could always do what I do Vic, Photobucket! I upload my pics there....


----------



## Airframes (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Vic, great to hear from you! First, to re-size your pictures, the eaisest and quickest route is to download, for free, 'Irfanview'. This will allow you to re-size your pics quickly and easily - just follow the sequemce, and don't forget to 'Save' the re-sized image, or t'll return to original size once you exit the programme. For forum use, anything up to 800 x 600 pixels, max, is fine. If you need any help with this, just ask!
Now, down to business and a few questions! As you will have discovered, there are a number of types used by 56 Sqn that aren't available in 1/48th scale kit form. I'm not too concerned about the pre-war aircraft, sticking to representative types from the formation of the R.A.F. to the begining of WW2. These will be the SE5A, Bristol Bulldog and Gloster Gladiator - I'll omit the Snipe, Grebe,Siskin and Gauntlett, although a kit of the latter is about somewhere I believe. 
WW2 will be covered by Hurricane Mk1, possibly a MkIIB also, the car-door Typhoon and the Tempest MkV. The Spit MkIX I'm leaving out as they were only used for 2 months, and are not fully representative of Squadron types. However, the post-war period is lacking. I can do a Meteor F4 or, at half the price, the Tamiya Meteor F3 - more on this one later!
To save on space, and financial outlay(!), I'll only do one of each representative type, rather than all Marks of individual aircraft used. But, I haven't been able to find a Swift yet. Do you know which company produced a kit, vac-form or otherwise, and if it is still available?
Next question! On the Meteor F3, I want to display the transition from camouflage to overall 'silver'-painted finish, which I _think_ these aircraft would have worn towards the end of their Squadron service, as the Meteor F4 did. Do you happen to know A) if this is correct, and B) if the 'adopted' codes 'ON' were worn during this later period of service, or if they reverted back to the ofiginal 'US' codes displayed on the Meteor F4?
I've asked my cousin, who was in Air Traffic at Waterbeach, briefly, before moving to Acklington, but of course he only remembers the F4, as the F3 had 'retired' by then.
Any help would be greatly appreciated, and it's good to know I'm not alone in this project! I looked long and hard at 'favourite' squadrons before finally choosing either 56 or 43, and would really like to get this project completed. I draw the line at modelling a 1/48th scale Sentry though! Anyway, '56' now isn't the same '56', being on totally different types and duties!
I was fortunate to be able to see the Lightnings in the 60's, including the 9-ship formation with 'The Firebirds', a sight and sound I'll always remember! As for pics of the Tornados, I found a couple of good shots on the 'net, dated between the mid '90's to retirement in April 2008, and one aircraft I can't resist, as it bears my initials as the tail code!
I'll be using the Airfix kit for the Tornado, which I understand has some fit issues, but Hobby Boss are also bringing out a kit of the F3 in 1/48th scale, sometime soon.
BTW, welcome to the forum!
Terry.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 21, 2009)

(pheeeew!)


----------



## Airframes (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, at least I got the questions out of the way in one go, old boy!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 21, 2009)

Greetings from OZ
Thanks for the info on pics, managed to crack it myself last night.
Ok Terry, first things first, great to hear from you and I'm kind' a glad I've not upset the apple cart to much and I'm only to glad to pass on what I know to aid in your project.
Yes, the Gauntlet Mk II is available from Hannants Hannants - Plastic model kits and accessories and Aeroclub model and in injection mould @ £25.93, I have it in vacform waiting to be built, but I'm not that fond of vacform especially with the rigging so may reinvest in the injection.
I agree that the Spitfire was only with the squadron for April to June 44, but this was a crucial time in the invasion of Europe with allied aircraft identified by the hastily painted black and white stripes, so I included it in my collection.
I also found the Swift a hard nut to crack the kit I used was vacform and metal that had to have a couple of modifications done to it. I note that it is also available from Hannants in a Falcon vacform kit @ £26.03.
You are spot on with the Meteor, the squadron retained US code but in April 1946 at RAF Bentwaters when the squadron reformed from 124 Squadron before moving to RAF Boxted in Sep 46, for a while they had the ON code with camouflaged aircraft. This was changed sometime in 1947 back to US and the silver aircraft with the red and white check badge. ON codes and tail numbers that I have for that time are ON-H EE271 later changed to US-H, ON-N EE365 and ON-T EE391. They also has an F.4 with code ON-S EE459 later changed to US-S. Needless to say, with the F.8 the code had been dropped.
I was greatly saddened and upset to see the disbandment of 56 from a fighter squadron to group of intelligence gatherers at Waddington. Lets hope the phoenix will rise again, maybe with an F.35?
I currently have two Phantoms and two Tornados on the go, the phantoms are Hasegawa and good kits, with a little bit of filling and sanding, one is for the Alcock and Brown trans Atlantic crossing in 1979 flown in a 56 Phantom by Sqn Ldr Alcock and Flt Lt Browne both 56 pilots. The other is with the red tail in the final days of the Phantom. The Tornadoes are an Airfix (yuk) and an Italeri. Airfix Tornado will be with 1993 display red tail and the Italeri as the 2000 millennium Firebird tail. Being a gluten for punishment, I'm thinking of a third Tornado with the 2005 display colours.
Yes, the Airfix Tornado needs a lot of work, it's a very chunky moulding with loads of pin marks and lots of filling to get the intakes right. At one stage it almost went in the bin, but I to a deep breath (several) and carried on.
I've a number of tail numbers to hand right across the range and am always on the lookout for new info, so if I can help more, just drop a line, direct if you like.
And now to the photo evidence:
Pic 56-1 from left front to back: SE 5a. Sopwith Snipe. Gloster Grebe. Right rear to front: Siskin IIIa. Bristol Bulldog Ia. Gloster Gladiator I.
Pic 56-2: Hurricane Mk I (US-Z). Hurricane Mk IIb (US-R). Typhoon Mk Ia (US-A). Typhoon Mk Ib (US-H).
Pic 56-3: Spitfire Mk XI (US-L) Battle of Britain markings. Tempest Mk IV (US-T). Meteor F.3 (US-N). Meteor F.4 (Tail VT283).
Pic 56-4: Meteor F.8 (Tail VZ480) at back. Swift F.1 to left. Hunter F.5 back right. Hunter F.6 foreground. Vampire T.11 for target towing.
Pic 56-5: The big boys-Lightning F.1a "Firebirds Display Team" rear. Lightning F.3 right. Lightning F.6 foreground.
Pic 56-6: Canberra B.2 for target towing at Akrotiri, Cyprus.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi Vic. Brilliant collection of great models there mate! You've got me started now though - I've been trying every excuse _not _to get a Canberra, now it looks like I'll have to! I've been humming and harring whether or not to include the Spit, but, as you say, 56 did use them during a very important period, so yes, in it goes too! The ICM or Italeri kit I think.
Thanks for the info regarding the Gauntlet and Swift, I'll probably include at least the Swift now, and the info regarding the Meteors is very useful. Just one thing though, the info I have to date shows black code letters on the 'silver' Meteors, which is in line with similar markings on 'Meatbox's' from other squadrons - were white codes, as on your model, used during a specific period?
Sounds like the Airfix Tornado is as bad as I thought, I've been on the lookout for the Italeri F3, but it's nowhere to be had, but at least I can get the Airfix kit for half price. But, by the time I get around to the Tornado, there's a very good chance the Hobby Boss kit will have been released, so I might just wait and see what it's like.
If you need any detail and cockpit shots of the Tornado F3, let me know. I've got the excellent book by Ian Black (Tornado and Lightning pilot), chock full of superb colour pics, all pre-56 Sqn usage unfortunately, but useful for detail work.
I'd be interested to know which kits you used for the Bulldog and Gladiator. I'll be using the Inpact Gladiator kit, which is still good after more than 40 years, and possibly the Smer Bulldog (only £5 !!), although I've found a source for the Inpact Bulldog also, which is three times the price, but maybe worth it.
No doubt I'll be in touch during the course of my builds, if I need to check any details, particularly from 'your' era!
Thanks again for your help and interest.
Terry.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 22, 2009)

Your right Terry, the F.3 should have black markings, my slip up.8)
Thanks for the offer on the Tornado, they are at thr ready to spray stage now. I'll post them when done.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 22, 2009)

Great looking models Vic! 



> Well, at least I got the questions out of the way in one go, old boy!!


Well, I was expecting some sort of verbal abuse, "it's his fault for this and that, such and such"... I'm glad that I slipped through. 
Just the ONE Canberra old chap? Need to find a Phantom for that camouflaged bird from No. 111, d*mn she's tasty!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 22, 2009)

The best place is TAHS old boy, they've got both the RAF Phantoms, from the original Hasegawa issue, at around 22 of the Queens folding stuff. The one you need for that particular aircraft, is the FG1, advertised under the Hasegawa title of 'RAF Phantom Mk1'. Not sure if the kit has 111 Sqn decals; although it probably has, as only 111 and 43 used the FG1, but I'm sending them to you anyway, and it'll have the rest of the national markings etc.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi Terry and Lucky13
Be careful with the Canberra Terry, it's a very tail heavy model and will need a lot of nose weight, I almost got caught out even with the recommended weight, luckily I still had a hole to shove in more grapeshot.
I've had to rack my brains to remember the kits I used for the Bulldog and Gladiator. The Bulldog was most definitely in vacform with metal parts and was probably one of a few Aeroclub kits I purchased for the between wars theme and the Gladiator was one of the earlier Roden injection kits purchased in 2002.
You have also got me going on the Meteor F.Mk.3. and I now realise that it should be in camouflage and with an ON squadron code and from what I've been able to research, these are in a pale green colour. Can you concur before I try a bit of a respray job.
I also checked with our local Hobby Boss distributor on the Tornado ADV/F.3, they recon it will be some time before this comes our and have advised 2010 (sometime) deliver, and like you, all I can find are Airfix kits (yuk).
Talk to you chappies again soon.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info Vic. I'd already 'sussed' the requirement for half a lead mine in the Canberra! I noticed it mentioned in a build, I think in a magazine, and passed on the info to Jan (Lucky), who is currently doing three of the Airfix 1/48th kits!
I'd forgotten that I'd seen profiles of the Canberras, one of which was a 'T' model, although I'd need to check which Trainer version, and the other, the target tug, I believe was a converted B2, but again I'd need to double check. The info I have is that they were both in overall silver.
I've managed to find the 'Inpact' kits for the Gladiator and Bulldog, both of which were also released under the Lindberg, Pyro and Lifelike labels, and the Smer Bulldog is also available. 'Inpact' kits were way ahead of their time when released in about 1966 or '67, if memory serves me. They stand up well to todays kits, and there's not much in it between the Inpact and Roden Gladiator in particular - a little extra work here and there, but nothing serious, and of course, there's a price difference!
I've also seen a 'future release' for a Siskin, from Aeroclub, which is injected I believe, and their Gauntlet is still available.
I've decided to include the Spit MkIX, and I'll eventually be using the ICM kit, which, from what I've seen, is the most accurate MkIX available, in any scale, and a very nice kit with lots of 'extras' if required, and options too.
Now, the Meteor F3.
First, if in camouflage colours, the code letters were still in 'Sky', so that should be straight forward. When first introduced to Squadron service, the F3's were in Grey/Green cam, as you know. But, as they were still in service with 56 up until September 1948, and the overall 'silver' scheme was in use then, I believe that the 'silver' finish would have been applied before they 'retired', and it's possible that both schemes could have been worn side by side, as happened with some other squadrons, particularly R.aux.A.F. squadrons. I have seen a pic or two of F3's from other units in the 'silver' finish, although I'll admit I don't have a date for these. The code letters were black, as previously discussed. Personally, I'm going to take the chance, and finish mine in the ' silver' scheme', and include the (very) small chekcs and phoenix on the nose, which I _think_ was carried, as on the later F4's.
Shame the Hobby Boss Tornado F3 is going to be so long coming, but, I think I might have found an Italeri kit. Or more correctly, Jan has found one for me! Just waiting to see how the bidding goes on E-Bay - if it doesn't get too silly, then hopefully I might 'win' it.
So, either later today or maybe Saturday, I should recieve the kits for the Hunter, Tempest, and SE5a, so that's brought the 'stock' up to five so far - only eight or nine to go for my collection then!
Cheers for now mate.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2009)

I've made a reasonable start on the Phantom, to change it from a 43 Sqn FG1 to the 56 Sqn FGR2. The small amount of re-painting required has been done, and I'm just waiting for the paint to settle, to see if it will eventually match the weathered, home'mixed 'Barley Grey' applied about four years ago! Once I get the 56 Sqn markings in place, and the few detail parts changed around, I'll post some pics.
Meanwhile, I've started collecting the required kits, as and when the budget, and availability, allows. I've already got the Lightning kit, and today I received the old Esci (Ertl) Tempest MkV and the Academy Hunter F6, both obtained at very good prices from King Kit, a specialist in out of production and rare kits. With many kits disappearing from the market for a few years, only to eventually re-emerge at much higher prices, it's a case of grab what you can, when you can, before some numpty of a speculator sticks them on E-Bay at stupid prices! Even the nice Academy Hunter looks like it's now discontinued, orf about to be, so I was pleased to get this one at less than the current retail price!
The Tempest, although generally accurate overall, is a _very _basic kit, and reminds me of an up-scaled old 'Frog' 1/72nd kit.The cockpit has a very strange 'seat' of sorts, and heel boards and a vague instrument panel - but no control column or gunsight! The canopy will probably need replacing, so I'll either mould a new one, or buy a vac-formed item, and it looks like I'll have to bite the bullet and get some resin wheels, as the kit items are totally plain, probably impossible to improve upon, and I haven't anything suitable in the spares box. Still, at least I managed to obtain a Tempest, which I thought was going to be a lot more difficult than it turned out. Only another 7 or 9 kits to go now to reach the required line-up!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2009)

Work is progressing well, if a little slowly, on the Phantom. It's a bit tricky, as it's nearly impossible to handle safely, being fully built, and with all the underwing stores in place. I'm waiting until it's all finished before I post any pics, as I want to minimise the hanclling, just in case! (I actually dropped it when building it originally, and managed to get away with just breaking-off a stabilator, and one undercart leg!)
Jan very kindly monitored the Italeri Tornado F3 on e-Bay for me, which stayed at a reasonable £10 up until the end, then started to jump upwards to stupid prices! I'm not prepared to play that game, especially for a kit that had already been started on! So, I'll either have to use the dog of an Airfix kit, which I know can turn out to be a good model, but needs a lot of work (but, as I can get it for half-price, instead of the astronomical RRP of £25, I might go for it.), or it's wait until the Hobby Boss version is eventually released.
Meanwhile, the SE5A has arrived, this being the quaint 'Smer' kit. Apart from the roundels and other markings moulded into the parts (!), it's quite a nice little kit, and I think I can do something with it. It's basic, in the sense that what's required is all there, and the rest, in the way of detail or improvements, can be added from scratch - just the way I like things. And at under £5 for a 1/48th kit which appears to be more or less accurate, I can't complain.
So, once I complete the Avenger (and its base) for the PTO GB, and get the 1/32nd scale Spits and Hunter onto the shelves..oh, and start on the 1/32nd scale Beaufighter for the MTO GB (!!), then I can make a start on a complete build of one of the 56 Squadron kits. I'm not sure yet which one to begin with, having five kits already lined up, but I think it'll either be the Tempest, or the SE5A. Soon as I start, I'll post some pics!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm NOT gonna touch the Lightning, I'm NOT gonna touch the Lightning, I'm NOT gonna touch the Lightning, I'm NOT gonna touch the Lightning....

Need to go back to see what the No. 74 Squadron flew again, otherwise, I'm aiming for a Phantom!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 30, 2009)

Great stuff here fellas, and very nice kits u got there Vic......


----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2009)

Get yourself _two_ Phantoms Jan! You could get an Italeri, Hasegawa or Monogram F4J for the 74 Sqn F4J(UK) version, and the Hasegawa FGR2, as discussed, for your 111 Sqn bird. Get it done, and leave that Lightning alone - until you have the time to do it justice!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 31, 2009)

Thinking a later mold of the Hasegawa for the 74 Phantom, resessed lines, and the FGR2 for the 111 lassie...


----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2009)

Sounds good. I think I saw a Hasegawa F4J at a good price at TAHS also, or the Italeri one is OK, with recessed lines too. Overall though - Hasegawa!
BTW, for the 111 Sqn bird you want to do, it's the FG1, not the FGR2, although the latter could be used with minor modifications.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 31, 2009)

Shame about the eBay Terry, I was down in Melbourne when the bidding closed and was surprised to see how much it went for when I got back yesterday. Thought I might have tracked a source for the F3 in the US, but sadly no such luck.
Like the SE 5a kit, think it was the same one I have done, looks familiar. Have decked mine out with tail B4863, the mount of Captain McCudden over Ypres in Autumn of 1917. Details from picture in "High in the Empty Blue".


----------



## Airframes (Aug 1, 2009)

Yep, it's a basic kit, but very nice, with accurate outline etc, leaving room for some proper modelling. I might still get the half-price Airfix Tornado, and if it looks cr*p when done, then I'll replace it eventually when the Hobby Boss one is released. Or maybe even add a second Tornado! Don't know if it'll interest you, but Eduard are releasing a 1/48th Lightning, based on the Airfix kit. Hannant's say it's an F6, whilst the Eduard site has it as the F1./F1A etc. Also, Academy are releasing a Lightning F6 soon, again in 1/48th scale.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks for the info Terry, I could be interested in another lightning or 2-3, 4, 5, though sneaking in another couple of Lightning kits could be a problem. I see that Trumpeter have just released the 1:32 F1A/F3, now that would be a challenge and a nice complement to go with my A-10 Warthog (1:32) sitting on a desk top in my hobby room. But then again I have to leave room for the F-14A Tomcat that’s yet to be built.

As for the F.3 Tornado, fool that I am, I've taken the bull by the horns and picked up a couple of Airfix revamped kits, with recessed lines on upper fuselage. I figure that if I construct these with a different approach to the one I'm doing at the moment, many of the problems could be overcome or minimised though I think their will still be lots of filling and sanding. As for the half finished one I can mess around and practicing weathering.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 5, 2009)

Sounds good Vic. As for the Trumpeter 1/32nd Lightning, personally I don't think it's worth the asking price. If it was a third of the price, it might be acceptable. One of the members here has built the F1, which turned out very nice, but it looks to be a basic kit, with some fit problems, and errors or 'weak' areas also - certainly not what you'd expect from such a high-priced kit, and not acceptable in my view. But then, as it's the only one in this scale (apart from OOP vac-forms), and if it's what someone really wants, then I suppose the price doesn't come into it.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 27, 2009)

How's the Phantom conversion coming along Terry? I had a go at the Meteor F3, changing the colour scheme, made a complete hash of it. I manage to find a replacement last week, so that’s another kit on the stock pile. After months of fiddling and waiting for some decals, I've been able to put the finishing touches to one of my Phantoms the evening. If I get time tomorrow, I'll run off a pic and post it. Also received some "Bob's Buckles" today, mainly for a new Snipe, there to small to even photograph, but hopefully they will help improve my rigging techniques.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 27, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> I'm doing the No. 74 Squadron myself (working on their F.6 Hunter) and a few of the No. 111 Squadron, which Terry tricked me into doing....
> 
> Is it finished yet?


----------



## Airframes (Sep 3, 2009)

Sorry Vic, just seen your post - been away for a week. Got the Phantom re-painted, although it needs toning-down a bit. I should get it finished in a couple of weeks, soon as I get the judging for the GB done and catch up with other bits and pieces. I'll post pics when it's done.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 7, 2009)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 1, 2009)

The Phantom is almost done - I just need to get some more paint to match-in some areas, which I should get on Monday. Meanwhile, during a break from finishing the base for the MTO GB Beaufighter, I decided to start the first complete build for the collection, so here we go.
*Hawker Tempest MkV, series II.*
56 Squadron gave up its big Typhoons in April 1944 and, for nearly 3 months, flew Spitfire MkIX's on escort, and shipping reconnaisance operations. By the end of June, the Squadron had joined the first Tempest Wing at Newchurch, alongside numbers 3 and 486 Squadrons, the Wing being under the command of Wg/Cdr R.P. Beamont, D.S.O., D.F.C, but 56 still had the Spitfires. Conversion to the Tempest MkV soon followed, and by early July, 56 Sqn were operational, flying anti 'Diver' patrols to combat the V1 flying bombs launched against Southern England and London. These ops continued until late September, when the Wing moved to Grimbergen, joining 2 TAF, where it was involved in armed reconnaisance for the rest of the war in Europe, moving from base to base as the land forces advanced into Germany. 
During the Luftwaffe's 'Unternehmen Bodenplatte', on January 1st 1945, 56 Squadron were based at the former Luftwaffe field at Volkel, roughly 30 kilometres north-north-east of Eindhoven, Holland. With two Wings based there, the field was packed when JG6 made their attack , but fortunately for the Squadron, eight Tempests were airborne on an armed recce to Munster, and, due to various circumtances prevailing at the time, part of the attacking force missed the airfield.
The Tempests remained until 31st March 1946, when 56 Squadron disbanded, becoming 16 Squadron, only to reform with Meteors and the 56 number the following day, when 124 squadron at Bentwaters, England, was re-numbered!
*The Model*
At the time of writing, no 1/48th scale kits of the Tempest were available as current stock items, but I was able to find a source for the old Esci kit, and the Eduard example, which was twice the price! As I suspected the Eduard offering was itself an upgraded Esci kit, with added PE and so on, I decided to go for the cheaper option, and see what I could do with this old kit which, when first released, was fairly typical of many kits of the period in this scale. *(PIC 1)*
A quick examination showed a mix of mainly raised panel lines and detail, with some recessed lines, mainly around the gun hatches on the wings. Although generally accurate in outline, the kit is very basic, and there are some spurious panel lines here and there. Also, there are sink marks all over the place, even on both faces of each of the propellor blades. In fact, it's got more sink marks than the fin of Baumbach's JU88!! (or Jan's Guinness glass....)
The cockpit is crude to say the least, and the landing gear legs and wheels are very basic representations, which will need a lot of work in order to make them look acceptable in this scale. To this end, I've added a set of 'True Details' resin wheels, as the kit items are plain, chunky, and virtually impossible to improve. As for the gear legs themselves, I think I'm going to have to scratch-build the relatively complex lever-action system, and I'll possibly replace the kit canopy with a vac formed item, although it will probably be displayed in the closed position anyway.
With so much work needed on this model, and with at least 12 models being added to the Squadron 'history', there's a small temptation to just get on with the build and make do, in order to complete the collection. But, I beleive the kit can be turned into a very nice representation of this powerful fighter, and can't see any reason to risk the possibility of spoiling the overall line-up just for the sake of an 'easy build'.
So, work has begun on cleaning up and improving various areas, before any major construction or painting is undertaken.
*PIC 2 *shows the raised panel lines, some of which are spurious around the cowling, an example of some of the sink marks, and the 'solid' exhaust stubs.
*PIC 3*. Work underway to drill-out the exhausts, and improve the appearance of the general area around the exhaust apertures.
*PIC 4 *Apart from a 'Mr. Blobby' pilot figure, this is all that is provided in the way of internal detail, plus a decal to go on the inaccurately shaped instrument panel. Although not much will be seen through the relatively narrow canopy, some form and shape needs to be added, to at least give some semblance of the Tempest cockpit.
*PIC 5. *Shows the first stage in improving the look of the cockpit. The floor has been cut away, and the 'seat' butchered, as well as the armour plate head rest being trimmed dowen and thinned.
*PIC 6.* Stage 2 involved building the shape of the seat from plastic card, and adding some heel boards, control rods, and a scratch-built control column, using stretched sprue, plastic rod and card. After being cleaned up, the assembly will be painted very dark grey, to simulate the black cockpit of the later Tempests, with the seat, heel boars, and some of the sidewall frame work being in dull silver. A scrtach-built seat harness will also be added.
*PIC 7*. A few pieces of plastic rod have been glued to each side of the cockpit, to simulate the tubular frames, and the basis of a throttle quadrant added from plastic card; thiis will be detailed later.
*PIC 8. *The kit's very crude instrument panel has been trimmed to a more realistic shape, and the decal cut out and glued direct to the front. The lower sections have been folded forward, as per the actual aircraft, and will match up with the cockpit framework. A compass and gunsight have yet to be made and fitted, before the panel is then painted. The gunsight on the Tempest lacked the reflector screen, the graticules being projected direct onto the windscreen, and it was mounted on a tubular bracket, away from the instrument panel, and this will also be scratch-built. 
So, that's how the model is to date, and I hope to be able to show some more progress pics, in between doing the builds for the next GB, in the very near future.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 1, 2009)

Good work T, looking forward to more


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 1, 2009)

Cool Terry!


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 1, 2009)

Way da go Terry!


----------



## rochie (Nov 2, 2009)

nice start Terry, have you seen that modelhobbies have the Eduard EE lightning in stock it comes with decals for a 56 Sqdn aircraft, its £51 though !!!!


----------



## jamierd (Nov 2, 2009)

found this whilke i was looking for cockpit details for my hurricane needless to say didnt find what i was looking for but i thought you might like this


----------



## Airframes (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks Jamie! That's one shot of their first Typhoons I haven't got! It is one of a series of Press release pics, taken on the same day on the airfield and airborne, and it'll be one of those aircraft I'll be modelling when I do the Typhoon, probably US-C.
BTW, there's a load of cockpit detail in the Hurricane stuff I'm sending you. Now that my CD writer has been replaced, I should get this off to you this week, and hope the Postal strikes don't delay it too much.


----------



## jamierd (Nov 2, 2009)

i like the typhoon its big ugly and mean just like my first wife lol


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 5, 2009)

@ Jamierd

Nice work Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice one Jamie!!
Thanks Daniel.
Karl, sory mate, just noticed your bit on the Lightning. Yep, thought the Eduard one might be expensive, but not that much! And it's the Airfix kit!! Got the Airfix F1A, which has the 'Firebirds' aerobatic team decals, and might add the F6, or use it for a 1980's Sqn, when the Academy kit comes out.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2009)

The Tempest build has now advanced considerably. The cockpit has been completed and fitted, except for the gunsight and its mount, which will be added later. The fuselage has been joined, and the wings, tailplane and fin have been fitted, and some horrendous gaps filled and sanded.
I had to chuckle part way through this part of the assembly, as the fit of some parts reminded me of something you'd get out of a corn flakes packet, or a Kinder egg! This kit is a bit like the average woman in the town where I live - the right shape, but a bit of a dog!
*PIC 1 * Shows the cockpit assembly fitted into the port fuselage half. A compass has been added, made from a sliver of plastic tube, mounted onto a bracket made from thin plastic card. The seat harness in this case is simply strips of Tamiya masking tape, with the buckles etc painted on. 
*PIC 2*. The cockpit after the fuselage halves were joined. I didn't go 'to town' on this area, as very little will be seen, especially through the distortion of the 'bubble' canopy in the closed position.
*PIC 3*. After the three-part wing was fitted, it was taped in place until set, to hold the angle for the dihedral.
*PIC 4. *The underside of the centre section and wing, showing the gaps. Some filing and sanding had to be done in order to allow the trailing edge of the centre section to locate, and there are 'notches' at the leading edge wing roots. Also, due to the way the lower half of each wing is deigned and fitted, there is a noticeable joint the entire length of each, just behind the leading edge. The rear of the air intake scoop should be open, with the intake ducting curving forward to the radiator and oil cooler. I had considerd cutting this, boxing it in, and making the required parts, but decided against it, as the effort isn't really worth the end result, as very little of this area will be seen on the finished model. Instead, a compromise will be made, and the radiator shutter will be made, and fitted so that it is only just drooped, to give the illusion of the open area.
*PIC 5*. All the gaps and sink marks filled and sanded, and the tailplanes fitted.
*PIC 6.* The fin and rudder slot into the top of the fuselage, seating into a slot between the tailplane tabs. The fit was good, but there was a prominent gap at the fin to fuselage joint, and also small gaps at the joints of the tailplanes. These were filled with PVA and smoothed off.
*PIC 7. *How the model looks so far. The next step is to give it a primer coat, to check for any imperfections in the filled joints, and also to see if any sink marks have been missed. Once that's done, the undercarriage will be scratch-built, using the unpainted model to check alignment of the realtively complex gear legs, but won't be fitted until after the model has been painted and decalled.
Thanks for your interest, and I'll post a further update soon.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 24, 2009)

Great progress mate


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 24, 2009)

Totally spiffy looking old boy!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 24, 2009)

This is looking good Terry, you put in some hard yards there.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks very much, Daniel, Jan and Vic. It's a long time since I messed around with such a basic kit, but I think it'll be worth it in the end. (He said hopefully!)


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 25, 2009)

Terry, how did you go with Airfix and the Tornado canopy supply??


----------



## A4K (Nov 25, 2009)

Coming along nicely Terry!


----------



## Heinz (Nov 25, 2009)

Wow its certainly a rough canvas. Great work Terry!


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice work Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks guys!
Vic, I haven't heard anything since the automated e-mail response, acknowledging receipt of the e-mail I sent.That was a little over three weeks ago, so I'll give it another week or two, and if there's no luck, I'll be knocking on your door saying 'Yes please'!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 25, 2009)

No worries mate, glad to help


----------



## Airframes (Dec 12, 2009)

As it's been a couple of weeks since I touched the Tempest, and with the Beaufighter now out of the way and plenty of time to continue with the Boston later, I decided to try to break the back of the tiresome correction work, in order to get on with the main part of the build.
*PIC 1*. Shows the tailplane joint, now filled with PVA, and an insert of scrap plastic shaped to form the fillet to the rudder. The elevator trim tabs were also way oversized, and these have been trimmed and filled, and await final sanding in this pic. 
*PIC 2.* The somewhat deep gun access panels have been partly filled, and a new panel line scribed to correct the angle at the forward edge. Initial sanding has been carried out, and has since been completed.
*PIC 3.* The wheel wells have been boxed-in with thin strips of plastic card, and await clean-up here.
*PIC 4.* Landing lamp housings have been drilled in each wing, and the original, incorrect locating hole for the pitot tube filled, and a new hole drilled further outboard. Also just visible here are the slots for the shell ejection ports, partly cut out of the lower wing surface, and that leading edge joint, now filled and awaiting a final rub-down with fine grit paper.
*PIC 5. *The troublesome centre section joints have been filled and sanding is underway in this shot. Also visible are the holes drilled for the recognition lamp, access step and antenna.
*PIC 6*. The prop! More than an hours work was required to fill the large sink marks, and file and sand the blades to something resembling the correct profile and pitch.
*PIC 7.* A gunsight and 'tubular' mounting bracket have been made and fitted, and await painting and glazing. The sight on the Tempest V did not have a reflector screen, the reticule being projected direct onto the windshield. The piece of plastic tubing used for the sight will be painted a gold/silver colour inside, then the bore filled with PVA or Kristal Kleer, to represent the projector lens. The upper decking behind the pilot's seat has been faired over, and will eventually be painted black.
*PICS 8 and 9. * After trial fitting the canopy, it was evident that there was so much distortion that not even the basic cockpit detail would be seen. So, I decided to pose the canopy in the open position, which entailed sawing off the windshield. The tape is to prevent scratches in case the saw slipped!
Themodel has now been polished and washed, and the next stage is to spray the model overall in Medium Sea Gray, which will not only serve as the underside colour, but act as a primer, and identify any areas which might need further filling etc. 
Then, it's time to tackle the landing gear!
*PIC 10 *shows what the gear _should_ look like.
*PIC 11 *shows the kit parts! Some tricky scratch-building ahead methinks!!
Thanks again for your interest, and I'll post another update soon.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 12, 2009)

Beauty mate!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 12, 2009)

Beautifully done!


----------



## Heinz (Dec 13, 2009)

Looking good there Terry!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 13, 2009)

With the guys mate , looking good!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 13, 2009)

Some well executed major work there Terry and I love the razor saw, every modeller should have one


----------



## rochie (Dec 13, 2009)

nice work Terry, are there any other tempest kits in 1/48 as i'm not sure i'm ready to takle that much scratch building yet


----------



## Airframes (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks very much indeed guys. Karl, there were only the Esci kit (I'm using) and the Eduard kit. I _think _the Eduard is based on the Esci, but of course improved, and both are out of production. I got the last Esci from King Kit, but I think they might have some Eduard left, at around £19.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 14, 2009)

What I hope is the last major hurdle is out of the way - the landing gear legs!
As shown in previous pictures, the kit parts were, to say the least, crude, and bore no resemblance to the real thing. With a bit of work, I managed to adapt the kit parts to at least resemble the fairly complex lever-arm units. Although by no means perfect, or totally accurate, they should look reasonable when painted and in place, especially with the replacement resin wheels.
*PIC 1* Shows the first stage, with the kit legs trimmed down around the axle yoke, and cut into two parts, and the ends of the lower leg and yoke drilled. Careful measurements were taken, and a piece of plastic tubing cut to the required length, into which a piece of wire (from a paper clip) was inserted. This not only helped to join the parts and add strength, but also allowed the upper part of the front oleo to be roughly represented, where it bends onto the rear leg.
*PIC 2.* Second stage. Here, the two parts of the leg, and the separated yoke, have been joined and fixed with Superglue and liquid cement.
*PICS 3 and 4*. Show two views of the completed legs. Plastic rod has been used to simulate hinges and the complex torque links, and thin plastic card has been used to make the curved joints at the top of the legs, and also to face the retraction jack, simulating the angular, cast arm of the original. Brake lines have been added from stretched sprue. When the assemblies have fully set, they will be cleaned up before painting, and set aside until required.
So, the next stage, after the primer, will be to apply the 'Sky' tail band, then mask this and spray the first coat of camouflage paint, in this case, Ocean Grey.
Thanks again for your interest, and I'll post another update soon.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow that sure is some intricate work there Terry!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 15, 2009)

Very nice mate , looks a little tedious!


----------



## rochie (Dec 15, 2009)

cheers Terry, gear legs look brill


----------



## Airframes (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks Alex, Daniel and Karl.
I re-checked the KK site Karl, and they have the AMT Tempest at £19, which I'm fairly sure is the same kit as mine, maybe with different decals. It's not too bad out of the box, if you leave the canopy closed and can live with the basic undercarriage and wheels. At least the shape looks right!` I'm surprised that there isn't a 1/48th Tempest from a mainstream manufacturer yet.


----------



## rochie (Dec 15, 2009)

cheers mate might put one on my xmas list.

yeah i'm surprised a big company hasnt done a tempest fairly recently


----------



## Airframes (Dec 15, 2009)

Things are progressing well so far. The 'Sky' tailband was brush painted then masked when dry, and the model sprayed overall in Medium Sea Grey, mixed from Humbrol enamels, to act as a primer, to check for any flaws, and as the underside colour. Once dry, this in turn was masked where required, including any areas which might be affected by overspray. The Ocean Grey was again mixed from Humbrol enamels, using Grey No.27, which is more or less the correct colour, but with a spot or two of white added, just to lighten the shade slightly. This is to allow for the 'scale effect', and to compensate for the clear coats which, of course, will darken the overall appearance slightly.
*PICS 1 and 2 *Show the model as it looks so far.
Next sterp is to mark the upper surfaces camouflage demarcation in pencil, and then spray the Dark Green. This will be done freehand.
Thanks again for your interest, and more pics soon.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 16, 2009)

Looking good mate!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice work Terry, love the hair hydraulic lines. Is it your own!!!!!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 16, 2009)

Agreed with Vic. Love the lines!


----------



## Heinz (Dec 16, 2009)

Great stuff Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks guys. Vic, if you mean that little whisp coming off one gear leg, it's a 'string' of glue - my hair is still black(ish) - which is puzzling, as my moustache is white! The brake lines are stretched sprue BTW.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 16, 2009)

The main painting has now been completed, without any dramas, surprisingly. I was prepared for a bit of hassle when freehand spraying, due to some of the sharp angles and awkward access in some places, but all went smoothly.
The masking was removed, and then the areas for the AEAF stripes, and the yellow, wing leading edge I.D. stripes were masked, and the colours brush painted. I was a bit unsure about the yellow I.D. stripes, as the Squadron had been involved in anti - 'Diver' patrols, combating the V1's, and aircraft on these operations normally had the stripes removed. However, I found some photos of Tempests from the Wing at Grimbergen, the day before they moved to Volkel, in October 1944, displaying the I.D. stripes. As this is the period depicted by the model, that was good enough for me!
The black stripes were brush painted free hand, in an effort to simulate the appearance of these temporary markings. Finally the wheel bays and the inner faces of the undercarriage doors have been painted silver, which will be clear matt coated later.
The pics show how it looks so far, and the next step is to spray the entire model in a gloss clear coat, ready for the decals.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 17, 2009)

Looking great man!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 17, 2009)

Beaut work Terry 8) can't wait for more mate


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 17, 2009)

Yep. Nice work.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks very much Alex, Daniel and Harrison.
The decals are now on, including more than fifty stencils, some of which were miniscule. The national markings and stencils came from the kit decals, whilst the individual code letters, and the separate characters for the serial numbers are from 'Xtradecal' and 'Tally Ho' sheets respectively. The kit decals are actually rather good and, having checked the stencil details against my reference diagrams, I found them to be accurate and correctly marked for placement.
Work has started on some of the smaller details, including the main wheels, whilst waiting for the decals to set.
*PIC 1 to 3 *show how the model looks so far. Once the decals have fully settled, the residue of Micro Sol and decal adhesive will be cleaned off, another clear coat applied, and some light weathering done, before a first coat of clear matt is sprayed, ready for a little more weathering and some light panel line work. A final matt coat will then be applied.
*PIC 4.* The reason aftermarket resin wheels were obtained! On the left are the somewaht crude kit wheels. The 'True Details' resin wheels, at right, show how they should look! At this stage, the resin wheels have been cut from the casting block, and holes drilled for the axles. They are yet to be cleaned and primed, when the tiny air holes visible here will be eliminated, before painting and weathering.
The next update should show the model nearing completion, the first complete build in this 'Squadron History' exercise. Thanks very much once again for your interest and kind comments, and I'll post some more pics soon.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks great Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 19, 2009)

Cheers Alex!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 19, 2009)

I agree, top notch!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks VB !


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 19, 2009)

Damn fine work mate 8) looks BLOOY great


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 19, 2009)

Awesome work my friend


----------



## Airframes (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks Daniel and Harrison.


----------



## rochie (Dec 19, 2009)

i want one


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 19, 2009)

I say old boy, marvelous job don't you kow, splendid and all that rot!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 19, 2009)

I say, thanks awfully and all that b*ll*cks!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 20, 2009)

Fancy a spot of tea old chap and a few crackers?


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 20, 2009)

I want a crumpet.....


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2009)

Jan knows a place where there's plenty of crumpet....oops! Wrong sort though!
Anyway, here we go, nearing the end.
The gunsight has been fitted, painted and glazed, and the windshield and canopy trimmed, thinned, and the frames painted, although they are yet to be fitted. The inner wheel bay doors have been filed and sanded to the correct shape, their edges chamfered and fitted in place, along with scratch-built retraction jacks. The small, outer auxiliary doors provided in the kit were way too thick, scaling out at around 5 inch thickness, so these have been replaced with plastic card items.
The landing gear legs and doors have been fitted, the resin wheels painted and fitted and a new pitot head made and fitted, and again, this has yet to be painted. Also, the wing landing lights have yet to be glazed.
All that remains now is a little detail painting, the addition of scratch-built items such as the retractable boarding step and the antennas, and the fitting of the canopy, windshield and prop. Then, after adding a little more dirt and some light staining, the Tempest will be finished!


----------



## Heinz (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks bloody sweet Terry


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2009)

Cheers Alex !


----------



## ellis995 (Dec 21, 2009)

looking good there Terry


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 21, 2009)

Damn sweet mate 8)


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 21, 2009)

Holy crap...nice work mate!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks very much guys !


----------



## papa_bear (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow, great work it looks very realistic! When are you starting that Napier-Sabre? Mighty sound


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2009)

WTF!!! That's an odd looking Wildcat old boy! 























Jolly good show old chap, looking totally spiffy what!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks very much Dada and Jan.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 22, 2009)

Lovely model T, it's going to look great on the 56 line-up


----------



## Airframes (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks Vic. Note I ommited the 56 Sqn badge and 'flash' from the fin - I discovered these weren't added until January 1945, when the'Sky' tail bands were deleted. Saved a lot of hassle I can tell you!


----------



## zenstar1974 (Dec 22, 2009)

Greetings All,
I am looking for a list of RAF WWII aircraft that used the Analog Air Position Indicator for lat/long navigation. Does anyone know where I can find this info?

Thanks.


----------



## A4K (Dec 22, 2009)

Lovely work Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks Evan.
Zenstar, that is a piece of equipment I'm unfamiliar with. All RAF crewed aircraft navigator's used the Mercator instrument ('Whizz Wheel'), in conjunction with a sextant, stop watch etc for dead reckoning navigation, plus, if equipped, electronic navigation aids of the period. However, this is the wrong section to ask the question - I'd suggest you post this in the Technical Section, where there'll be more exposure and a better chance of some response.


----------



## zenstar1974 (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks Airframes!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 31, 2009)

Well, as I can't get out this New Year, due to my bl**dy feet and legs hurting like hell, I've stayed at home and almost finished the Tempest. I think a replacement windscreen is needed really, but the cut-off kit excample will have to suffice for now - if I can get the front end to blend into the fuselage that is. I'm afraid I've had a couple of beers and wee drams, so I'm not going near the Tempest, or the camera, until tomorrow!
Roll on summer, this cold weather is literally crippling me!


----------



## Will_Derby (Jan 1, 2010)

I know a pilot that flew with the 'Fire Birds' while he served in the RAF. Im going to send him here to look at these great models! Great work Airframes : )

Will


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 1, 2010)

Terry that Typhoon, was the camo freehand with your airbrush?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks very much Will. Maybe he can provide some stories and info for the thread? I intend to convert the completed build series into a PDF 'booklet', illustrated with the models and pics of the real aircraft, and briefly covering the various decades of the Squadron's history.
Harrison, I don't know about the Typhoon, asIi haven't started on that one yet (!) - but the Tempest was airbrushed freehand, apart from masking-off the undersurfces and tail band. 
I'm just waiting for a modification to the windscreen to set, and I should have the final photos posted in a little while.
Thanks very much to all for your interest.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes sorry my bad  Tempest. 

Lovely freehand mate!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks H - you'll be able to do the same soon with a bit of practice. It's not a 'black art', as many think, it's just a tool which will do what you tell it too - sometimes!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 1, 2010)

Right on! Maybe when I get to another British fighter at one point I can try after practice  

But it'll be impossible (for me, I've seen Wayne do it, how, I don't know.) with the Splinter camo.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 1, 2010)

Will_Derby said:


> I know a pilot that flew with the 'Fire Birds' while he served in the RAF. Im going to send him here to look at these great models! Great work Airframes : )
> 
> Will



Agree with Terry, maybe you can get some stories and get him to tell us when he was with 56 Sqn. Hope it was in the 'Firebird' display days!!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 2, 2010)

ffs


----------



## Will_Derby (Jan 2, 2010)

Sounds good to me Airframes! i dont know when i will be in contact with him but i shouldnt think it will be too long before ive got 1 or 2 strorys out of him : )

Will


----------



## Airframes (Jan 2, 2010)

That'll be great Will. And you can tell him the first complete build is now done, as I've finished the Tempest. If he flew with the 'Firebirds', or even flew the Lightning F1A, I could do his aircraft! I've got the kit waiting to be done, but I'm not sure yet which one will be next out of the total of twelve (for now!) - might even go to the opposite extreme, and have the first aircraft 56 used as a RAF Squadron, the SE5A.
Anyway, here she is, *Tempest MkV srs.ii, EJ742, US-T, of 56 Squadron at Volkel (B80), Netherlands, October 1944.*
Hope you like it, and thanks to all for your support and encouragement so far in this exercise.
Terry.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2010)

That's one beautiful machine Terry, old boy! Splendid! Have a dram!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks awfully old chap - think I'll have a 'T-Stoff'!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 2, 2010)

That's one beaut machine mate, you've done the Sqn proud.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 2, 2010)

Looks bang on Terry!! Tempest is a bit of a beast 8)


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 2, 2010)

Dam Terry! I love it!


----------



## javlin (Jan 2, 2010)

NICE!! Tempest!Terry one of my favorite birds in the RAF along with the Mossie and the Spit.Cheers Kevin


----------



## 109ROAMING (Jan 3, 2010)

That is one f*cking nice looking bird right there mate 8)

Well bloody done!


----------



## zenstar1974 (Jan 3, 2010)

Greetings Airframes,
I appreciate your direction to try to find the answer to my inquery about the analogue air position indicator. Many people have viewed my post, but none have replied. Do you have any suggestions about where else I could find this information about this item? I would greatly appreciate the help. Here again, is my question:

I am looking for a list of RAF WWII aircraft that used the Analogue Air Position Indicator for lat/long navigation. Does anyone know where I can find this info? Here is a link to a pix of the item and a description:

Analogue Air Position Indicator

Augustus Muir also tells the remarkable story of how Alfred Rose responded to an unexpected request from the Air Ministry, the result of which was that, in a new ‘dispersed’ factory in the village of Saxilby the site for which was found, buildings erected, machinery put in, electricity, water supplies and drainage laid on and roads built, all within little more than 30 weeks – a new navigation instrument,an air position indicator that allowed navigators to read off their positioning degrees and minutes, described as “the most efficient type then in use”, was produced. 

This unit is from UK wartime aircraft, and computed an aircraft's latitude and longitude using an entirely mechanical (analogue) process, involving integration, sines and cosines. The current speed and direction were fed in on servo-motors on the right of this photograph. The speed was split mechanically into sine and cosine components for latitude and longitude changes, and integrated to give the current position. The longitude calculation also needed an inverse "cosine" component (longitude changes more quickly nearer the poles proportional to the cosine of the latitude). The mechanical process would, of course, have failed near the north or south poles. 

Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## rochie (Jan 3, 2010)

looks great Terry


----------



## Will_Derby (Jan 3, 2010)

Great tempest Airframes!!! Still now sign of my mate just yet : (


----------



## Airframes (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks very much indeed guys.
Zenstar, although I have heard of this equipment, and seen it mentioned in the text of some books, I haven't actually seen one (to my knowledge anyway). I don't really know where to begin to help, although there was a book around some years ago dealing with flight instruments from the period, the title of which I've long fgorgotten. I can only suggest perhaps contacting the Royal Air Force Museum, Hendon, Technical Section, to see if they can provide any info. This can also be done 'on -line', although some subjects might requirea personal visit.It maight be that some of th UK members here might have some snippets, if you post a request in the relevant section of the forum.


----------



## zenstar1974 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks again, Airframes!


----------



## A4K (Jan 4, 2010)

That is one beautiful Tempest Terry!!! Love the effect of the camo work especially.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey Terry, did you see that HobbyBoss have advertised the Tornado ADV 1;48 scale. Gives you the s**ts don’t it.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 1, 2010)

What?!! I've seen the ads showing they've released the Tornado IDS, which was announced around the same time as the ADV, but haven't yet seen anything for the latter. The IDS kit is priced around £38 IIRC - a bit steep, but probably a bl**dy nice kit. I'll have to have a look around, although I have been keeping my eyes open for news of the ADV.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 2, 2010)

T, it's shown in the Tamiya Model Magazine Issue 174 Apr 2010 under the Creative Models Limited ad, though I note the web site has not been updated yet.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks Vic.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 17, 2012)

As a slight diversion from the complexities of scratch-building for the 1/32nd scale Mosquito, I thought I'd add to the line-up of 56 Squadron birds, as it's been a long time since the Tempest build.
So, for the second model in the build, I'll be starting work soon on the SE5A, chronologically the first aircraft type used by the Squadron as part of the RAF ( From April 1st, 1918 )
The kit is the old and fairly basic 'Smer' offering which, unlike some of their kits, seems to scale out at 1/48th and not 1/50th scale, which is good news. Although very basic, it provides a sound basis for what I hope will be a decent model, and a good practice area for rigging, as I haven't tackled a biplane for around 30 years!
The pics show those areas which need 'seeing to' before contemplating construction, with the moulded roundels, serial and code numbers, something I haven't seen since the 1950s!
I'll post some progress shots once I get started, which should be in between sessions on the 'Mossie'.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 17, 2012)

Very good Terry. I'm looking forward to your magic being worked on this one. So the SE 5 didn't have raised details for the fatiry workers to roll on the colours?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 17, 2012)

Ah, never thought of that! Or maybe it's a form of Braille, for the benefit of blind Imperial German Air Service pilots in Jasta 11...!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 17, 2012)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 17, 2012)

I'd forgotten that kit had the raised detail like that. I don't remember it being too hard to take off. A needle file and sanding, although I left the lacing in the fuselage sides.


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 17, 2012)

"Komm hier so ich kann fühle you up!"

I wouldn't know what to do to go about removing those roundels on the tops of the wings with all the detail that's supposed to be there. Good luck Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 17, 2012)

No problem Cory - just slice it off, a light sanding, and, if needed, some fine stretched sprue to replace any 'rib' detail lost on the wings. Similar job on the fuselage, fin and rudder. There are also a few ejector pin marks to fill, and some large pins to remove here and there on various parts of the kit.


----------



## rochie (Jan 18, 2012)

nice one Dogsbody, i think all kits should have those raised details on them then at least i wouldn't put decals on in the wrong places !!!!!!!!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 18, 2012)

He He ! I remember doing a F84 or something, in an odd scale slightly bigger than 1/48th I think, from Aurora, back in the early 1960s, and painting the markings inside the raised detail. A few years later, I got another kit with the raised marking, and sanded them lightly, applying the decals where the feint marks showed through the paint - cheating, or what?!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 18, 2012)

Looking forward to you doing this one, I have the Roden kit sitting in my stash which is to be a replacement for the one I already have in the 56 Sqn line up. My rigging was Heath Robinsonish way back so I'm hoping to improve on it.

Have you worked out who's machine you are doing. I have the WWI biography of 56 "High in the Empty Blue" which has some good detail pics as well as profile and plan drawings. If you are looking for something or needing detail just let me know and we will see what can be conjured up.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks Vic. I haven't decided on a particular machine yet, although I do have basic details of the marking changes after March 1918. I thought of getting either the Roden kit, or even the Revell kit, but for the cheap price of the Smer I thought I'd give it a whirl.
I've got the Squadron Signal book on the SE5, and I think a Mushroom book, but any pics you have of the Squadron's SE5s after 1st April 1918 will help, and anything on the cockpit - I have some pics, but nothing showing the seat, control column or sidewalls.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2012)

Well done my friend. Looking forward to the next build.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you my friend. Got some planning to do in order to get the build sequence in order for painting and rigging.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2012)

What are you going to use for the rigging? I have the Revell Sopwith F.1 Camel 1/48 kit and there is attached a skein of a thread that would look like a mooring rope when enlarged to 1/1 scale.


----------



## rochie (Jan 18, 2012)

just remembered i took some pics of the rigging attachments when i was at Hendon !
i'll forward them on to you Dogsbody as they might help


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 18, 2012)

Will rummage through the book tomorrow Terry but not so sure about internal detail but will also look through other mags I have. I have a feeling that I have an article on a kit build somewhere.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks Karl and Vic, that'll be helpful. I found some good colour pics of the internals, and lots of other details, so it's mainly pics of the aircraft from April 1918 onwards.
Wojtek, I'll probably use 'invisible' mending thread for the rigging, which works well in this scale when painted. I first used this back in the 1960s, when 'Inpact' included a small bobbin of the nylon thread in their Gladiator kit.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2012)

I see. THX.


----------



## A4K (Jan 18, 2012)

Mind if I join you Terry? 

Got this last year from my mate - recognize it?  

(This is the original Aurora kit, in obvious need of repair after 20 years in my mate's attic!)


----------



## Airframes (Jan 18, 2012)

Ah Ha! So that's where it originated! Even the pilot figure is the same. Thanks Evan.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 20, 2012)

I've emailed you a stack of stuff Terry, hope it's of use.


----------



## woljags (Jan 20, 2012)

love the tempest Terry,what a brilliant idea doing a sqn's aircraft as a collection ,well done mate


----------



## Airframes (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks Bob, and thanks very much indeed Vic, the info and pics have been very useful, and already put to good use.
Along with a load of info sent by Vic, and some good colour pics off the 'net, I've been able to crack on and start adding detail to this rather basic kit.
First though, the moulded in roundel and numbers were removed from the fuselage, tail and wings, and ejector pin marks eliminated.
*PICS 1 and 2 *show the fuselage and tail after filing and sanding, and during polishing.
*PIC 3 *shows the wing during filing and sanding, since polished and any lost detail replaced.
Next step was to drill holes where required, then start to add some basic detail to the cockpit, before modifying the seat and starting work on the main instrument panel.
*PIC 4.* A hole was drilled in the starboard cockpit wall, where the magneto hand crank fits, and the small window above the instrument panel was drilled out and filed to shape, the work still underway in this pic.
*PIC 5. *The seat as provided in the kit.
*PIC 6*. And after modification.
*PIC 7.* The port cockpit wall, showing the added frames and the mounting for the throttle (top) and the tail plane incidence adjusting wheel. The throttle lever and operating rod will be added after painting.
*PIC 8.* Starboard cockpit, with the frames, floor, mount for the rudder bar and hole for the control column, magneto housing at top, and the curved, lower section of the instrument panel.
The main panel is currently under construction, and should be finished soon.
Thanks for your interest and kind comments, and I'll post some more pics hopefully within the next few days.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 22, 2012)

Looking good Terry!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2012)

Dtto...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 22, 2012)

I can see there is going to be no holding you back on this one old chap. Carry on.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks guys. Received some more pics from Karl, showing the RAF Museum's aircraft. Confirms that the housing for the Vickers gun needs modification - b*gg*r !


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 22, 2012)

Looking good Terry.


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice stuff.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks Andy and Cory.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 23, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Thanks guys. Received some more pics from Karl, showing the RAF Museum's aircraft. Confirms that the housing for the Vickers gun needs modification - b*gg*r !



No sweat Terry....easy.....


----------



## Airframes (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah, shouldn't be too difficult. I need to make a Vickers gun anyway, as the kit item looks like a stovepipe with a lip!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 23, 2012)

A little more progress to show, with the instrument panel almost finished, and the modifications to the Vickers gun housing underway.
*PIC 1.* Shows the instrument panel under construction, with the larger instruments mounted onto the panel externally, and smaller items partly counter sunk. Still a bit more to do before painting, especially to the spare Lewis gun drum magazine and its' housing (at the top of the panel.).
*PIC 2.* The housing and cover for the Vickers machine gun, as moulded on the port fuselage half. It's too long and too high, and not deep enough.
*PIC 3.* The first stage in modification. The front section has been sawn off, and the remainder filed down. A new gun trough has also been cut and filed, creating an opening for the gun's cooling jacket.
*PICS 4 and 5*. A piece of thin plastic card has been cemented in place, then bent and cemented over the top of the fuselage, and clamped, with a length of cotton bud (Q-Tip) tubing held in place to form the curve over the gun cooling jacket. I had intended to use a piece of plastic tube to make the gun itself, then realised I had some cotton buds with ribbed shafts, ideal to represent the water cooling jacket on the Vickers gun, retained from the standard land weapon.
Once the plastic card 'cover' has fully set, the cotton bud tube will be removed, and the gun cover trimmed, shaped and detailed. The ribbed tube will then be cut to the required length, an end cap added from punched plastic card, and the muzzle and ring sight added. The gun will be fitted later, after painting the model.
I hope to get some more work done tonight, and post some more pics very soon. thanks again for your interest, and thanks to Vic and Karl for the pics and info.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 23, 2012)

Great work Terry. It looks like it will be a big improvement.
I found this and thought it might be helpful even though it's a reperduction SE.5a Walkaround | The Vintage Aviator


----------



## Airframes (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks Glenn, I've been using that site, and others, for reference.
Got the gun cover trimmed and detailed, another hatch cover added to the starboard cowling and the radio hatch scribed on the starboard fuselage behind the cockpit. (Radio, or 'Wireless' as it was known then, was not fitted). Also drilled a load of small holes for rigging wires and for the Aldis sight brackets.
Just about to start painting the internal detail - might have some pics later tonight.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 24, 2012)

Great work as always Terry.


----------



## rochie (Jan 24, 2012)

yup nice job Dogsbody


----------



## Airframes (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks Karl and Andy.
Got the cockpit finished and painted and, although it's certainly not my best work, it's good enough for what can actually be seen, especially when the wings are in place.
*PICS 1 and 2 *show the scratch-built cockpit (except for the modified seat), with 'plywood' top half and fabric lower half.
*PICS 3 and 4*. Just how little can be seen, without turning the model and craining the neck. Note also the various holes drilled for parts to be made and fitted later.
*PICS 5 and 6.* The fuselage halves joined, showing the various additions. The joints and 'new' parts will be cleaned up once the fuselage has fully set.
*PIC 7*. Some of the numerous small holes and slots drilled for rigging and control cables.
Next step is to clean-up the joints etc, then tackle the front end. The engine can't be seen, but will be fitted in order to mount the cylinder heads and exhausts later. The radiator and bottom panel will be fitted once the two-bladed prop arrives, courtesy of Vic, as this will be mounted lower than the kit-supplied four-blade prop. The kit is supplied as a Hispano - Suiza engined, early SE5a, but I'm making a Wolsley 'Viper' engined machine. This engine was basically a Wolsley-built Hispano - Suiza 200hp unit, with the carb intake above the prop, the opposite to the earlier 150hp engine.
Thanks again for your continued interest, and I hope to now start some proper construction and external improvements.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 24, 2012)

Very nice Terry. You're cockpit is a huge improvement over the kit.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks Glenn. I must admit, it looks better in 'real life' than in the enlarged photos!


----------



## rochie (Jan 24, 2012)

nice job mate


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice work so far Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks very much, Karl and Wojtek.


----------



## Hotntot (Jan 24, 2012)

Have come to this one late on in preceedings but another master class under way, I see. Looking good Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 24, 2012)

Cheers mate !


----------



## A4K (Jan 25, 2012)

Great work Terry! Will be following your lead shortly!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 25, 2012)

Moving along swiftly Terry and a great job being done.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2012)

good stuff Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks chaps - I hope to have some more to show soon.


----------



## A4K (Jan 25, 2012)

Current state of mine after a wee autopsy session this arvo...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2012)

back together in no time Evan!


----------



## A4K (Jan 26, 2012)

Doubt it Wayne, knowing how long it will take me to detail it!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2012)

A4K said:


> Doubt it Wayne, knowing how long it will take me to detail it!



Details...details....a small matter!


----------



## A4K (Jan 26, 2012)

Yep, small and fiddly!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2012)

I can see the taking apart process has been finished successfully. Now put it into the brake fluid in order to remove the paint. Is that an enamel or acrylic one?


----------



## A4K (Jan 26, 2012)

Brake fluid? Interesting idea my friend, never heard that one before. 
The blue paint is acrylic (I was able to chip some off with a craftknife), but the silver appears to be enamel.

I'll post a seperate thread for the (re)build - don't want to hijack Terry's!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2012)

I understand. Enamels need to be soaked longer than these acrylic paints. Use the green brake fluid called R-3 or R-4 as memo serves. Today these can be named with DOT-3 or DOT-4 I think. For removing soaked remains of a paint (enamel) in holes or recessed panel lines use a toothbrush.


----------



## A4K (Jan 26, 2012)

Dzieki Wojtku, will try that!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 27, 2012)

A bit more has been done, although not much to show after a number of hours of fiddly work. Some detail has been added to the rear fuselage, the lower cowling has been fitted, after removing some spurious detail and ejector pins. and the radiator has been fitted, with a new cap made from a small disc of plastic. Most of the time was spent drilling more holes for the rigging, before fitting the lower wing and tailplanes.
*PIC 1*. The rear fuselage as provided, lacking the prominent ribs. 
*PIC 2.* Ribs were added by cementing in place fine strands of stretched sprue, cut to the required lengths. The pic shows the work in progress, and each 'rib' has since been straightened, and the area lightly sanded.
*PIC 3*. Bottom cowling panel in place, with the rear joint yet to be attended to.
*PIC 4.* Before fitting the radiator, the prop shaft was shortened, and fitted into the hole for the air intake, leaving the hole for the shaft, at top, to represent the intake of the Wolsley 'Viper' engine. This was a 220hp engine, based on the Hispano-Suiza 200hp, but was direct drive, with the prop mounted lower than the geared HS engine, and the prop rotated in the opposite direction. Vic very kindly sent me both types of two-bladed prop and, after verifying which was which, the hole for the shaft was enlarged to accommodate the Smer part.
*PIC 5.* The kit radiator cap was a bit of a 'blob', so it was cut off, and a new cap made from a slice of plastic rod. The engine block can also be seen through the apertures for the cylinder heads and exhausts.
*PICS 6 and 7.* Holes have been drilled through the main planes and tailplanes, ready to accept the flying wires, bracing wires and control wires and horns, which will be fitted at a later stage. The joints have yet to be filled and blended into the fuselage.
*PIC 8.* How the model looks to date.
Next step is to tackle the upper wing, inter-plane struts and cabane struts, before adding the small details to the top cowling, then starting the paint preparation.
Thanks again for your interest and kind comments, and I'll post more soon


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 28, 2012)

Coming along nicely Terry. Have you put the rigging drill holes all the way through the lower wing and tail?


----------



## rochie (Jan 28, 2012)

nice progress Dogsbody


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 28, 2012)

Looks rather neat Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks chaps. 
Vic, yes, the holes are all the way through. The intention is to use 'invisible' mending thread fro the rigging, passing it through the holes to the next one, and so on. Each point will be held by 'super glue', although some lines will only run from one point to the next.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you my friend.


----------



## woljags (Jan 28, 2012)

nice job Terry


----------



## Airframes (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks Bob.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice Terry! Take a lot of pictures when you're rigging it. Rigging biplanes has always scared me so I'm very interested in just how you go about it.


----------



## Hotntot (Jan 28, 2012)

Ditto T Bolt  Terry. I have only one in my stash and I'll need all the help I can get as and when I ever try doing it.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 28, 2012)

I'll take the pics guys, and I'll let you know how to do it when I find out!!
I haven't done any rigging for at least 30 years, so I hope I can still do it - soon find out !


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 28, 2012)

Looking good Terry and I'm sure the rigging will all work out nicely in the end.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks Andy. It should be OK, the only thing I'm bothered about is whether my knackered hands will cope with the fiddly work!
In this instance, the model will be painted first, then the exhausts and other small bits added, then decaled, _then _the rigging added to the top wing, before this is attached to the main plane and cabane struts. The rigging will then be fed through the appropriate holes in the bottom wing, glued, trimmed, and all the holes sealed and re-touched.
In preparation for this, work is underway on the top wing and inter-plane struts, with more holes being drilled, making it more than fifty of the little blighters drilled so far.
*PIC 1* shows the under side of the top wing, with the holes for the flying wires, bracing and control cables drilled.
*PIC 2.* The inter-plane struts provided in the kit are rather 'heavy', and straight, with only a token gesture of an aerofoil section, but hey, this kit has it's origins in an early 1960s moulding. To improve the look of them, work is underway re-shaping, thinning and creating a better aerofoil appearance. On the left, a kit part, and one undergoing re-profiling on the right.
*PIC 3.* A test fit shows a better scale appearance, although by no means 100% accurate. Once these are properly fitted, the ribs between the struts will be sanded flush, and any gaps filled and smoothed.
Meanwhile, it's back to cutting, shaving and sanding!
More soon, when I make some worthwhile progress.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't like the kind of attaching of struts. Always there is more of work to do all around a such joints. 

Anyway, a good work Terry.


----------



## rochie (Jan 28, 2012)

a great improvement Terry


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Airframes (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks chaps, it's appreciated.


----------



## A4K (Jan 29, 2012)

Great stuff Terry! 

Mine is in for a paint-strip bath tomorrow, got the DOT-4 brake fluid as Wojtek suggested (thanks for the tip Wojtku!)


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 30, 2012)

It's these little struts and the fixing of them that scares the hell out of me when building bi-planes. Rigging, not so much of a problem providing you have a good diagram to guide you.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2012)

What? the rigging is not done yet!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 30, 2012)

Long way to go before any rigging is attempted Wayne!
Vic, I agree, getting the struts in place, and properly aligned, scares the c**p out of me !


----------



## Airframes (Jan 30, 2012)

So far, the struts haven't been as bad as I expected, although it hasn't been all plain sailing, with lots of test-fitting, checking and alterations to do.
The pics explain the sequence so far.
*PIC 1.* With the inter-plane struts re-profiled, they have been cemented in place into the slots in the upper wing, and checked for alignment with the holes in the lower wing. Here is one of the struts before blending-in the horizontal joining bar.
*PIC 2*. Once each set of struts had fully set, and the alignment was acceptable, the recessed joint bars were filed and sanded flush with the wing surface.
*PIC 3*. Once smooth, any small gaps were filled with PVA. This should look acceptable once painted.
*PIC 4.* The cabane struts I expected would cause a few problems, and I was right. They are quite basic and a little over scale, but not much can be done about that, apart from a light sanding. The base of each strut had to be filed, cut, and sanded, to allow them to locate into the very shallow and poorly defined recessed mounting points on the fuselage. The gaps will be cleaned-up and filled when fully set.
*PIC 5*. The cabane mounting points before being hollowed out more, to allow a better fit - sort of!
*PIC 6.* Aligning the inter-plane and cabane struts, the latter one side at a time, and one strut at a time. Note the upper locating pins are not fitting into the holes in the upper wing at this stage, with only three of the cabane struts tackled so far.
*PIC 7.* The solution was to enlarge the locating holes in the upper wing. I've since drilled the four inboard rigging holes I'd forgotten about! The two central holes are for the Foster mount for the Lewis gun on top of the wing.
So, another couple of hours messing about should get things sorted, I hope, although I'll have to live with the poorly moulded cabanes. However, with the top wing in place, and once the Vickers gun, Aldis sight and other bits are fitted, along with the rigging, they should look passable.
Thanks again for your kind comments and continued interest, and I'll post another update when some progress has been made.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 30, 2012)

Looking good Terry! If I remember correctly the fit and alignment of the top wing went pretty smoothly when I built that kit. I used Testors tube glue so so I would have some time to get every thing right, and also for strength.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks Glenn. It seems to be lining up OK, and test-fitting shows the top wing should sit in place properly, to the point that it looks like it will be a lot stronger than I originally anticipated.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 31, 2012)

Coming along nicely Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks Andy.


----------



## rochie (Jan 31, 2012)

coming together nicely Dogsbody


----------



## Airframes (Jan 31, 2012)

Cheers mate. I hope to make some good progress tonight, all being well.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, I got a little bit done. The cabane struts are on, and aligned, a padded head rest made and fitted, along with a new Vickers machine gun, and the first coat of paint has been applied to the underside of both wings, tail planes and rear fuselage.
*PIC 1* shows the cabane struts in place, with the cooling jacket and muzzle of the Vickers gun, made from ribbed tube from a cotton bud, and two gauges of plastic rod. The head rest is a piece of shaped plastic card. Theses latter additions have yet to be cleaned-up and sanded as required.
*PIC 2.* The underside has been brush-painted in a mix to represent the clear-doped bleached linen fabric, and has been applied in a deliberately streaky manner. The next coat will be thinner, to even things out, but give the impression of the almost translucent appearance between the wing ribs.
Once this has been done, the leading edges of the undersides of both wings and the tail planes will be masked, along with the lower, rear fuselage, before painting the upper surfaces. (The upper colour 'wrapped around' the edges of the wings and fuselage.)
The upper surface colour was known as PC.10 (Protective Coating No.10), and was a dark green colour with a distinct brown tone, and not the green often depicted. This will be mixed from Humbrol No. 163 Dark Green, black, and Humbrol No.26 Khaki. Once that's done, it will be time to apply some of the decals, and paint the individual aircraft identification markings, before thinking about starting on the small parts, then the rigging.
More soon, I hope.


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 31, 2012)

Excellent representation of the doped Linen. Whenever I did it it just didn't look right.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 31, 2012)

First rate Terry.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 1, 2012)

Excellent reproduction Terry.


----------



## A4K (Feb 1, 2012)

With all, great work Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks chaps. Got the second coat on and ready to mask to brush-paint the PC10 upper surfaces - more to show hopefully tonight.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 1, 2012)

The first coat of PC10 is on, not without problems - bl**dy Humbrol! 
The Satin Dark Green didn't want to play, with the pigment refusing to mix in properly with the carrier, despite stirring for over 15 minutes! Not the first time this has happened, so I made the best of it and mixed it with matt black, and Khaki, to produce an approximation of the brown-tinged dark green known as PC10.
Once it has dried fully, which will probably take at least 24 hours, I'll give it another, thin coat, followed by a clear coat once the paint is fully hardened.
The pics show the upper and lower surfaces, and the upper wing, with the 'wrap-around' of the green done freehand.
A little re-touching here and there will be followed by some very light shading, to represent the frames of the lower fuselage.
The inter-plane struts have also had the first stage of painting completed, and have yet to have the black end pieces added (after fitting the cross-bracing wires), followed by a semi-gloss clear coat.
Thanks once again for your continued interest, and I'll post another up-date once the darned paint has dried fully !


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 1, 2012)

That looks smart Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks Vic.


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice Terry!


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 1, 2012)

Sweet work T!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks chaps. The paint is still slightly tacky, but I hope to be able to progress further tonight.


----------



## rochie (Feb 2, 2012)

looks the dogs mate


----------



## Airframes (Feb 2, 2012)

Cheers mate.


----------



## A4K (Feb 2, 2012)

Good stuff Terry! Mine's soaking in brake fluid at the moment...


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2012)

But don't keep them in the bath too long Evan. 

Well done Terry.


----------



## A4K (Feb 2, 2012)

Really? How long do you reckon..? Been in since this morning...


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2012)

One day it should be enough. Check if the paint started peeling. If it did you can use a toothbrush for removing it. Have a look at the plastic if it isn't "swelling up" Sometimes it can happen. I've had a such accident with Italeri plastic.


----------



## A4K (Feb 3, 2012)

Dziekuje my friend! 

Parts were in for about 10 hours, some decals shrivelled but paint wasn't noticably affected. Toothbrush soon put paid to that 
Additional cleanup work carried out with nail polish remover, ear swabs, toothpicks and cloth. (not finished yet).
Many thanks again Wojtku!


----------



## rochie (Feb 3, 2012)

wow almost looks freshout of the box


----------



## A4K (Feb 3, 2012)

Yep, another great technique from the Wurger-meister!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 3, 2012)

Certainly cleaned up well.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 3, 2012)

Additionally it should be remembered about accurate washing of cleaned parts with warm water and soap or another detergent..,, and making them dried of course.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 4, 2012)

Spin dryer?


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2012)

Rather a soft towel...


----------



## Airframes (Feb 4, 2012)

Well, the pint has finally dried enough to proceed further. Next step is to make and fit the Aldis gun sight and its supports, and the windscreen, then paint the Squadron markings, the small details and parts, and apply some decals, before starting on the first stage of the rigging. I hope to have some pics sometime tomorrow.


----------



## A4K (Feb 4, 2012)

Good stuff Terry!

Wojtek, yep did that too (forgot to mention). Let them air dry, Wayne's way would be interesting


----------



## Airframes (Feb 4, 2012)

A little more to show. 
The padded headrest and 'leather' cockpit coaming have been painted, along with the Vickers gun, and the Squadron markings and code letters applied. The fuselage underside 'ribs' have also been simulated, as if showing through the clear-doped fabric.
Photo evidence from 1918 shows that the code letters were mostly fairly crudely applied, and this has been replicated by hand-painting the letters and tail stripes, the letters being done freehand.
The rudder has also been painted white, to help minimise any 'show through' when the striped decals are applied.
I hope to post some more tomorrow, meanwhile thanks again for your continued interest.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 4, 2012)

Looking good Terry!


----------



## rochie (Feb 5, 2012)

nice work Dogsbody


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 5, 2012)

Sure is looking good, I take it your hand painting the squadron markings.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks chaps, and yes Vic, the two stripes on the rear fuselage are the squadron markings, hand painted.


----------



## A4K (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice work Terry, she's coming along!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 6, 2012)

Done good Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks Evan and Wayne. Didn't get much done over the weekend - one of those doldrum periods!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm going to put this one on hold for a time. Two reasons - first being my hands are not allowing me to do the delicate stuff, and second, I might have to pack up and move at sometime within the next two to three months,. If this happens, the finished model will be extremely delicate for packing, and I believe is better left until I know my future.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 13, 2012)

Sad news Terry. Hope it turns out well for you.


----------



## A4K (Feb 14, 2012)

Yep, sorry to hear that Terry, on both counts. If you move, will you stay on in Macclesfield or look elsewhere (where women are really women  )?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Feb 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear this Terry and hope if and when you move it's to somewhere a tad warmer for you, may help with the hands if you can head southwards.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2012)

With all here Pal. I hope all will get better soon.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks guys. If a move is required, then I'll have to stay in this area I think, as I can't afford to move elsewhere, and all my medical needs are here.


----------



## A4K (Feb 14, 2012)

Hope you don't have to move then Terry, or if so, that there's a good place in the area.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks Evan - just have to see what develops.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 16, 2012)

Good luck with it Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks Wayne.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 20, 2012)

As a diversion from working on the Harrier, and whilst waiting for its clear coat to dry fully, I've decide to make a start on the rigging.
This is being done using 'Invisible' mending thread, which is about as fine as human hair, and available in various tints, including 'clear'. One problem using this material is that it _is_ almost bl**dy invisible, making it tricky to handle, even when using a magnifying glass!
Once the model is fully rigged, the individual lines can be coloured as required, using the edge of a paint brush.
*PIC 1* Shows the thread used, in this case a steel grey colour, which cost £1 ($1.6 US). 
*PIC 2.* Before attaching the upper wing, each rigging line is attached by selecting a long length of the thread, and passing it through the pre-drilled holes. This is then knotted, and the knot pulled into the hole, where it is secured with a drop of CA applied with the tip of a pin or needle. In this, the first line fitted, I was a bit over enthusiastic with the CA, but the excess is easily scraped off. Note that the externally visible mounting holes are filled by the CA, on top of the knot, and can be retouched later. On the top wing, these points are also covered by the decals.
Each line is done separately, with certain lines being 'doubled back' to complete the geometry, most notably on the control surfaces.
*PIC 3.* The line on the underside of the top wing. Note that plenty of free length is used, to facilitate fitting and fixing to the lower wing, once the top wing is firmly in place. When all upper lines are fitted, the details on areas such as the inter-plane struts can be painted.
This is going to be a slow job, as and when I have the time (and patience!) to continue, but I'll try to post regular up-dates as I proceed.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 20, 2012)

Excellent work old chap!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks awfully old chap. I really should go to bed, but .... bl**dy difficult to get away from the forum, what!


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice start with the rigging Terry. Looks like a long term project in its self.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks Glenn, and yes, slow work. Might get it done by my next Birthday .... er, hang on .... I only have one every four years !!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 21, 2012)

Airframes said:


> Might get it done by my next Birthday .... er, hang on .... I only have one every four years !!



Plenty of time then old fruit……………………..Spiffing job by the way.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks Vic. Need to pick your brains re 56 Sqn Camberra - seen the Airfix kit on offer at half price, so got to be done!
I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 21, 2012)

Canberra B.2 WE188 used for target towing at Akrotiri, Cyprus while squadron equipped with Lightning F.6s if memory serves. Big bu$$er to build as well with lots of lead needed.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks Vic, just sent PM.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 21, 2012)

Looks great Terry.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2012)

Where you gonna find space for that bird then old boy!
Reminds me....I've got 5!  
Agree btw, totally addictive forum, with them...eeerrrrmmm.....eeehhhh.....caracters!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 21, 2012)

Yep - didn't think of that, did I ?!! The bl**dy thing is as long as a 1/32nd scale Hunter, and with a longer span!
B*ll*cks - need a bigger house !!


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 21, 2012)

That's what stopped me working on my Monogram 1/48th B-24D. Got to the point of installing the wings and realized I didn't have a shelf wide enough to display it so it went back in the box and has been there for 10 years!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 22, 2012)

Got mine to fit okay Glenn, arse end hanging out.


----------



## rochie (Apr 22, 2012)

impressive line up my friend


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2012)

Ah heck! It _is_ big - the lightning and Tornado are a fair size, but the 'Cranberry' is just BIG!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2012)

How many times haven't I heard lassies say that to me!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 22, 2012)

They were talking about your wallet, you Muppet !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, riiiight, ma bad! 
-what's that?
-right, my pint...
-sorry lads, duty calls!


----------

